# I wanted to run it with Wine and…



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2020)

It has been suggested to me elsewhere that such a thread might be useful for the kind of online arguing I tend to engage in. Here are the rules:

You thought you could use Wine to run an application X. You were wrong. Spectacularly wrong, even. Bonus points if it runs under Wine on Linux without issues.
Complaints only. No support, no advices, no corrections. (It's ok to discuss issues in https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/what-about-gaming-on-freebsd.723 or dedicated threads. Quoting works between different threads just fine.)
Details (app version, wine version, port vs package, i386 vs amd64, build options, type of error, etc.) are appreciated, although they are not strictly required.


----------



## shkhln (Oct 6, 2020)

For a start, Deadly Premonition does not work for me no matter what. Neither with plain Wine nor with the Staging patchset (both built from source).


----------

